# Things to take with you



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2008)

I read somewhere to take with you things like Windex,flash light,String/cord, pillows and other things for different reasons. Is this true? It seems I'd have to check my luggage to carry all that on board! <_<


----------



## saxman (Apr 15, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> I read somewhere to take with you things like Windex,flash light,String/cord, pillows and other things for different reasons. Is this true? It seems I'd have to check my luggage to carry all that on board! <_<


Well the windex is for the dirty windows if you want to get some good sight seeing. But usually the dirtiness is on the outside of the window. You might be popular though in the lounge car. Not sure what everything else is for. For coach I wear a hooded sweatshirt and have a eye-mask. I travel light so I just use Amtrak's pillow to sleep on. Bring all that, and you'll sleep very well.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I read somewhere to take with you things like Windex,flash light,String/cord, pillows and other things for different reasons. Is this true? It seems I'd have to check my luggage to carry all that on board! <_<
> ...


Windex - outside window

flaslight - drop things on floor under bed

string - loose cabinet doors banging in the night

ETC.


----------



## RRrich (Apr 15, 2008)

*Duct Tape!*


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2008)

RRrich said:


> *Duct Tape!*


:lol: BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 15, 2008)

RRrich said:


> *Duct Tape!*


the handy mans secrete weapon


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2008)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > *Duct Tape!*
> ...


DUCT TAPE :blink:

YEAH, I could wrap one end around someting on the train, unwinding it and wrapping the other end around my waist while in the short stop stations, getting a coke. That way the train won't take off without me!


----------



## AlanB (Apr 15, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> YEAH, I could wrap one end around someting on the train, unwinding it and wrapping the other end around my waist while in the short stop stations, getting a coke.


Speaking of coke, I hope that you like Pepsi, because Amtrak has an exclusive contract with Pepsi. You won't find any Coke products on board, unless you've brought them with you.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 15, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH, I could wrap one end around someting on the train, unwinding it and wrapping the other end around my waist while in the short stop stations, getting a coke.
> ...


That's why you have get off at the short stops - to get your fix! :lol: :lol:


----------



## transit54 (Apr 15, 2008)

I always carry a power strip with me. In part because I usually end up having way more things to plug in than outlets to do so (i.e. more than 1), and also because occasionally in coach I'll be in a car without outlets at every seat, or that I'll have a seatmate who wants to use the outlet. I've used it on a handful of times and every time other passengers were incredibly thankful I had it. (To give credit where its due, I think I got the idea from this forum)


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2008)

rnizlek said:


> I always carry a power strip with me. In part because I usually end up having way more things to plug in than outlets to do so (i.e. more than 1), and also because occasionally in coach I'll be in a car without outlets at every seat, or that I'll have a seatmate who wants to use the outlet. I've used it on a handful of times and every time other passengers were incredibly thankful I had it. (To give credit where its due, I think I got the idea from this forum)


GOOD THINKIN!!!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Apr 15, 2008)

I bring some small rags that I have cut up and put them in a ziplock baggie. They work for either the Windex or if there's something in your room vibrating due to the speed of the train, I can stuff it in the crevice and the noise goes away. Earplugs are a must for me, so is Tylenol PM. If you have some good "downers" at home, I would bring them. Sometimes the first night I'm so "jacked" up about the trip, that I don't sleep very well. Thats what the "downers" are good for. I usually take Tylenol PM but I have with me a couple prescription type that knock me out in about 10 minutes!  If I'm going west on the CZ, we board at 12:30am, so even if I'm tired, I have a hard time falling to sleep since I'm excited about the trip I'm taking.


----------



## gswager (Apr 15, 2008)

Windex is good for within your reach when cleaning window. You can't do it on second level of Superliner. The temperature in the train are varies between cars. Some cars are freezing, some are hot (mostly sightseer lounge), and some are perfect, so you'll need a sweater.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2008)

gswager said:


> Windex is good for within your reach when cleaning window. You can't do it on second level of Superliner. The temperature in the train are varies between cars. Some cars are freezing, some are hot (mostly sightseer lounge), and some are perfect, so you'll need a sweater.


Thanx, being a Florida Boy, I don't think about sweaters very often. Except tonight, low 40s, what the hell, it's April!!!


----------



## PerRock (Apr 15, 2008)

I would add food to that list. and if you want cheap hot stuff get instant food (coffee, tea included) and a 1-cup hot water coil (get a good cup too).

peter


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2008)

PerRock said:


> I would add food to that list. and if you want cheap hot stuff get instant food (coffee, tea included) and a 1-cup hot water coil (get a good cup too).
> peter


Why food if all my meals are included, is it that bad?


----------



## GregL (Apr 15, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > YEAH, I could wrap one end around someting on the train, unwinding it and wrapping the other end around my waist while in the short stop stations, getting a coke.
> ...


I know we about got left on EB last year in western N. Dakota when I went in to the station in search of a Diet Coke. There wasn't any there either!!

GregL :lol:


----------



## PerRock (Apr 15, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > I would add food to that list. and if you want cheap hot stuff get instant food (coffee, tea included) and a 1-cup hot water coil (get a good cup too).
> ...


yes your meals are included but not your snacks.

peter


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2008)

PerRock said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > PerRock said:
> ...


GOTCHA!


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 15, 2008)

GregL said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...



Ya know, we all need to start thinking "PEPSI"

Back Me Up, Alan


----------



## Eris (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not a huge person, so this may differ for others, but I found that with the relatively low levels of activity on the train, and the high levels of too much food at mealtimes (especially actually _eating_ breakfast, something I don't do often at home), I spend pretty much the entire trip feeling stuff and not touching much of the snacks we've brought. My kids eat more of the snacks, since they're more sensible eaters when faced with a plate of too much food in the dining car (they only eat what they're hungry for...), and so need to graze more than I seem to on the train.

Power strip in the sleeper is great- in the family bedroom I bring one with a really long power cable since the single outlet in that room is not convenient to _anywhere_ in the room- I don't know where it is in the regular bedrooms or the HA bedroom (the outlet is, of course, extremely convenient in roomettes, since there's nowhere it could be that would be further than 3' from anywhere else in the room  ).

I've never had a problem with the pillows in the sleepers.


----------



## Ham Radio (Apr 15, 2008)

It's all personal preference, but I carry a lightweight portable radio that covers AM/FM/shortwave bands, a small active receiving loop antenna with a suction cup for the roomette window and a set of headphones. It's nice to tune around local stations and at night pick up the world bands. Bungee cords are nice for securement of all types of gear.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, an essential device is a radio scanner. It really adds to the trip.


----------



## George Harris (Apr 15, 2008)

A roll of toilet paper. That way you never have to worry about the place running out. (on some foreign trains it is a must. They do not provide any but expect the passenger to bring their own.


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Apr 15, 2008)

I've compiled this list from various threads on this board:

1. A small flashlight – for use at night or to see stuff dropped under seats

2. 3 or 4 large pins like the diaper pins or safety pins (this is to keep the curtains closed at night)

3. Some small snack packs for nibbling

4. A roll of transparent tape

5. A very small sewing kit and

6. A few Band-Aids

7. A few rubber bands

8. Moist towelettes.

9. Take along 12" or so of duct tape, wrapped around a ballpoint pen. Use the tape to silence any squeaky panels or fixtures inside your roomette. Bring even more, and some heavy folder-type paper, to cover excessive vents.

10. Wire - 16 or 18 gauge, to hold door shut

11. 3-prong extension cord

12. Instead of pjs, take lightweight knit pants and a t shirt to sleep in. Then if you get up during the night to use the bathroom you are for all purposes dressed.

13. A small bottle of water as there have been times in the past when they run out.

14. A route guide - that makes the trip more interesting.

This sounds like a lot of stuff, but it could easily fit into a quart or gallon-size bag.


----------



## gmcguire (Apr 16, 2008)

Personally, I think a lot of this is overkill. However, there's a few things I like to have on a long distance trip.

1) Travel coffee mug (personal preference for minimizing waste coupled with copious beverage intake)

2) Bottle of wine or six pack of good beer (I'm not a fan of Amtrak's selection or prices)

3) Computer for work and DVD watching (+ DVDs, of course)

4) Two good books

5) Route guide

6) Pre-packaged window cleaning wipes (for windows and unfortunate uncleanliness)

On the last point, I like to take pictures from the doors on the first floor of the Superliner sleeper I'm in. 90% of the time I'm the only one there, it has nice windows on both sides that are easily cleaned inside and out, and no glare from sun in other windows (my one Sightseer Lounge complaint).


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 16, 2008)

gmcguire said:


> Personally, I think a lot of this is overkill. However, there's a few things I like to have on a long distance trip.1) Travel coffee mug (personal preference for minimizing waste coupled with copious beverage intake)
> 
> 2) *Bottle of wine or six pack of good beer* (I'm not a fan of Amtrak's selection or prices)
> 
> ...


please note that unless you have a sleeper you CANNOT drink your own stash of booze



> Private stockYou may bring aboard your own private stock of alcoholic beverages subject to the following limitations:
> 
> * You may consume private stock alcoholic beverages only in Sleeping Car accommodations for which you have a valid ticket.
> 
> * You may not consume private stock alcoholic beverages in any public areas.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Apr 16, 2008)

Ham Radio said:


> It's all personal preference, but I carry a lightweight portable radio that covers AM/FM/shortwave bands, a small active receiving loop antenna with a suction cup for the roomette window and a set of headphones. It's nice to tune around local stations and at night pick up the world bands. Bungee cords are nice for securement of all types of gear.


I know that if you're listening to a radio in a coach / business class / Acela Express first class seat or in a lounge or dining car you are required to use headphones if listening to a radio, DVD player, etc, but are you required to use headphones in a roomette?


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 16, 2008)

PerRock said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > PerRock said:
> ...


There's a coffee machine or pot in the sleeper car, or at least have been on the two i've been on. I didn't find any milk or sugar on the viewliner, tho maybe that was because I needed the coffee first to get my brain in gear 

You'll need to go to the lounge or cafe car to get anything to munch tho, unless you bring it with you. I went down to get something to eat and got the coffee from my sleeper on the way back - this also avoids needing to carry a hot coffee through 3 or 4 cars on a moving train.


----------



## jackal (Apr 16, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> I know that if you're listening to a radio in a coach / business class / Acela Express first class seat or in a lounge or dining car you are required to use headphones if listening to a radio, DVD player, etc, but are you required to use headphones in a roomette?


As long as the volume's not cranked up enough to disturb passengers at the opposite end of the next sleeping car, I think you'd be fine.
How soundproofed are the walls and doors of a bedroom or roomette, anyway?


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 16, 2008)

jackal said:


> ...How soundproofed are the walls and doors of a bedroom or roomette, anyway?


Not very.


----------



## kt1i (Apr 16, 2008)

:angry:



Rail Freak said:


> GregL said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Diet Pepsi is NOT Diet Coke!!!


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't take any of that gadgetry (I would not know what to do with it anyway, I am an apartment dweller). iI I want to repair a room--assuming I know how which I do not--- I would stay home and do that !! But on the train, I am on vacation. Actual need for some of that would surely be quite rare.

What I do take are timetables and possibly some sort of route guide Of course I take info I might need as a tourist at the places I am visiting, such as Gray Line tour folders, etc. ,esp. if I am not yet completely sure what I will be doing at my destination(s).

FURTHER--I have my own unique idea for reading materials. Isntead of a good book or two I take magazines, etc flimsy things by my easy chair which I will be throwing away one day anyway and read that. Then throw them away, leaving my bags with more room to buy brand new souvenirs and such to bring back(an important part of any vacation).

Sometimes I drive from Atlanta to my hometown,Chattanooga and stay overnight in a hotel . When I do that, I grab up the "read later" junk by my easy chair and read it in the hotel that night,throwing it away one item at a time. The reading junk I allow to pile up. I usually do not bother with the TV in a strange town except for the late night and early morning news. I take a break from my usual shows.

All of my life I have heard about it being colder on the train at night......guess it must be.......everybody says so. I personally cannot really testify to that.


----------



## wisEBfan (Apr 16, 2008)

D.P. Roberts said:


> I've compiled this list from various threads on this board:
> 2. 3 or 4 large pins like the diaper pins or safety pins (this is to keep the curtains closed at night)


An excellent list. With regard to item #2: I have found that large binder clips (available at any office supply store) are easy to use for this purpose. They can quickly be attached and removed, which is handy if one wishes to try some night time photography/video.


----------



## MStrain (Apr 16, 2008)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> I don't take any of that gadgetry (I would not know what to do with it anyway, I am an apartment dweller). iI I want to repair a room--assuming I know how which I do not--- I would stay home and do that !! But on the train, I am on vacation. Actual need for some of that would surely be quite rare.
> What I do take are timetables and possibly some sort of route guide Of course I take info I might need as a tourist at the places I am visiting, such as Gray Line tour folders, etc. ,esp. if I am not yet completely sure what I will be doing at my destination(s).
> 
> FURTHER--I have my own unique idea for reading materials. Isntead of a good book or two I take magazines, etc flimsy things by my easy chair which I will be throwing away one day anyway and read that. Then throw them away, leaving my bags with more room to buy brand new souvenirs and such to bring back(an important part of any vacation).
> ...



haha Bill! you sound like my favorite college history prof. He always wore tweed, smoked a pipe and his house, office and study was cluttered by piles of unread mail and catalogs, books, halfsmoked pipes and old maps. He would ride the train also. You weren't a prof in a former life huh????


----------



## RailFanLNK (Apr 16, 2008)

I was told on this forum two years ago that "if" I would have brought my own toilet paper, that it wouldn't be the correct kind of biodegradeable toilet paper and that it would screw up the works. Is that true? I remembered reading about how an Amtrak train had ran out of water and toilet paper somewhere so I thought I would pack my own tp, someone scolded me for saying that. Is that still true?


----------



## edding (Apr 16, 2008)

As an addicted hot tea drinker, how difficult is it to get hot water( I'll bring my own tea bags)? Or am I captive to tea from the diner at meals or from the cafe? Tea is always on my list of essentials.

Ed


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2008)

Getting hot water isn't usually too much of a problem, however I've seen comments from a few of our British members who don't think that Amtrak's water is hot enough to brew a proper pot of tea.


----------



## jackal (Apr 16, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Getting hot water isn't usually too much of a problem, however I've seen comments from a few of our British members who don't think that Amtrak's water is hot enough to brew a proper pot of tea.


Maybe that's why AmCoffee usually tastes so bad! They probably start with not-hot-enough water, probably use too little coffee grounds (resulting in overextraction and a bitter taste), and then probably leave it on the burner for hours (sizzling, charring, and otherwise burning the coffee).

I sat next to the coffee/pastry area on a Surfliner business class car once and the sickly smell of sizzled coffee still sticks in my sniffer (sorry) to this day...it was pretty undrinkable, too...


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

_" probably use too little coffee grounds (resulting in overextraction and a bitter taste), and .."_

For pete's sake, Amtrak ain't Starbucks.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2008)

jackal said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Getting hot water isn't usually too much of a problem, however I've seen comments from a few of our British members who don't think that Amtrak's water is hot enough to brew a proper pot of tea.
> ...


Well IIRC, the issue was that to do a proper pot of tea, the water needs to be boiling just prior to one's inserting the tea bag. You won't get that on Amtrak most likely. On the other hand, boiling water for coffee prior to pouring it over the grounds, is not a good thing. IIRC, I believe that the ideal temp for coffee is around 180 or 190, which is below the boiling point.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 16, 2008)

AlanB said:


> jackal said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


I'm afraid this southern Red Neck will stick to Coke :angry: I mean Pepsi!!!! :lol:


----------



## Kaki (Apr 16, 2008)

Is there a microwave available for passengers to use? For popcorn?

Would it be possible to heat up water for coffee or tea in their microwave?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Is there a microwave available for passengers to use? For popcorn?Would it be possible to heat up water for coffee or tea in their microwave?


Nope, no microwave available for passenger use. And the crew is not allowed to take food/drink from you and put it into the microwaves for health/sanitary reasons.


----------



## jackal (Apr 16, 2008)

Guest said:


> _" probably use too little coffee grounds (resulting in overextraction and a bitter taste), and .."_
> For pete's sake, Amtrak ain't Starbucks.


For that matter, Starbucks isn't all that great, either--they overroast their beans for consistency but at the cost of flavor and bitterness. (Their new Pike's Place brew is a step in the right direction.)

I simply like good coffee. Usually, that means freshly roasted from a local roaster. (Kaladi Brothers up here is famous and pretty good, although I'm partial to Cafe del Mundo...but the best for freshness and price is the Seattle Mountain Coffee they roast right in my local Costco.) I'll never understand people who prefer to drink that dried cardboard crap known as Folgers, but most traditional American restaurants, as well as most transportation providers, seem to think that's what people still like. (Some places are beginning to realize that Americans are becoming more discriminating about their coffee tastes--even McDonald's now uses decent coffee instead of the freeze-dried stuff.)


----------



## PerRock (Apr 16, 2008)

for hot beverages may i suggest bringing:

Travel Hot Water Coil

peter


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 16, 2008)

jackal said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > _" probably use too little coffee grounds (resulting in overextraction and a bitter taste), and .."_
> ...


This conversation reminds me of Costa Rica. Man, The coffee there would take paint off the wall!!!! h34r:


----------



## SweetSue (Apr 16, 2008)

Now you all have me concerned about getting a decent cup of coffee when we travel on the SWC in mid May. I've read somewhere on this forum that the coffee is "drinkable" from the dining car. As long as I can get a good couple of cups in the morning I'll be fine the rest of the day. Those of us who reside in NW Ohio, like Tim Horton's coffee. I've read that I should check out the Cold Stone Creamery in ABQ for ice cream but do any of these stops have a place to buy a decent cup of coffee with enough time to get there and back to the train before it leaves?

All the "coil" will do is heat water for a cup of instant. That is not good coffee to some of us. Or maybe I should bring my one cup brewer with me in my tote bag and make my own "brewed coffee" in my roomette in the morning. Another important factor in making coffee taste good is using filtered water or bottled water, not tap.

SS


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2008)

I've always thought that Amtrak's coffee is pretty decent. It's not Tim Hortons, but I don't think it's bad either.


----------



## jackal (Apr 16, 2008)

AlanB said:


> I've always thought that Amtrak's coffee is pretty decent. It's not Tim Hortons, but I don't think it's bad either.


Yeah, but you're from the east coast, where good coffee = Dunkin' Donuts! 

(I'm from Alaska, which actually has a higher number of coffee stands per capita than Seattle, which is a close second. We treat coffee here like fine chocolate or fine wine. At least it's not California, where coffee = double half-calf skinny soy two-pump latte...)

They have Tim Hortons in the U.S.? Or do you drive across the Canadian border for it? I had some outside of Halifax...I was too tired to notice whether the coffee was actually decent, but I couldn't get enough of their frozen cappuccino thing! Had an interesting and addictive taste!

Seriously, I've heard that dining car coffee is actually pretty decent--it's the coffee in the sleepers or in the business class cars that's not as good. I wouldn't worry too much about it, Sue.


----------



## p&sr (Apr 16, 2008)

jackal said:


> Seriously, I've heard that dining car coffee is actually pretty decent--it's the coffee in the sleepers or in the business class cars that's not as good. I wouldn't worry too much about it, Sue.


I'd agree with this. I never touch the coffee in the Snack Bar. Partly to avoid hot spills. But in the Dining Car I've always found it quite satisfactory. Especially along with Cheesecake for dessert!

Recently I discovered that the San Joaquin Trains in California have good coffee as well, as part of their "Gourmet Menu".


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, Tim Hortons has been trying to make some inroads in the US, but they are no where near as sucessful here in the US as they are in Canada. In Canada you can't drive down a road without hitting a Tim's.

Next, DD isn't that bad, certainly much better than Starbucks. I haven't tried that new blend yet though, so maybe that might change things a bit.

As for me, go to this page and navigate down to the "Three Masted Blend". That's what I drink at home. Mmmm!


----------



## edding (Apr 16, 2008)

PerRock said:


> for hot beverages may i suggest bringing:Travel Hot Water Coil
> 
> peter


Peter, thank you SO much for this excellent suggestion. I've had one before but since most hotels now have some way of making a morning cuppa, I've lost the immerser. I've already put it on my Magellan wish list and will order it soonest. And whoever said that the water for tea had to be boiling was absolutely right. I've never understood why restaurants in this country could never seem to understand how to serve a decent cup of tea. And no I'm not English, but my mother is( she never became a US citizen after living here for almost 60 years. Or as she would respond when asked why she didn't: "My dear, why would I?")

Ed


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 16, 2008)

I'd say Amtrak's dining car coffee is as good as Wawa's, which is a complement. It isn't Starbucks, but its pretty good. The stuff in the sleepers is poison, only use it for pouring on people who are screaming for the attendant at the top of their lungs at 2 in the morning.

Comment on coffee liking: I love Starbucks. Tim Hortons is ok. Dunkin' Donuts is ok so long as its hot- its dishwater when it cools off. My favourite coffee place is the Coffee Beanery. Starbucks has a slightly burnt taste I happen to like. Its all obviously a matter of personal taste. Except for the coffee in the sleepers. I think my trip on the Auto Train was the only time I actually spat a cup of coffee out in shock as to how bad it was.


----------



## auxplage (Apr 16, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I'd say Amtrak's dining car coffee is as good as Wawa's, which is a complement. It isn't Starbucks, but its pretty good. The stuff in the sleepers is poison, only use it for pouring on people who are screaming for the attendant at the top of their lungs at 2 in the morning.
> Comment on coffee liking: I love Starbucks. Tim Hortons is ok. Dunkin' Donuts is ok so long as its hot- its dishwater when it cools off. My favourite coffee place is the Coffee Beanery. Starbucks has a slightly burnt taste I happen to like. Its all obviously a matter of personal taste. Except for the coffee in the sleepers. I think my trip on the Auto Train was the only time I actually spat a cup of coffee out in shock as to how bad it was.


While coffee is a matter of taste (I used to work at Starbucks unfortunately), I must say that I am not fond of any their coffee, and I prefer 7-11 most of the time for plain, black coffee. It could use some improvement. Americanos and Soy Lattes are the way to go, which is good since they also happen to be the cheapest thing on the menu after pure coffee. Christmas blend is not too bad . . .


----------



## MStrain (Apr 17, 2008)

We Southerners prefer chicory in our coffee from time to time (think Cafe Du Monde in New Orleans)......and we also drink Community Coffee made in Louisiana.....mmmmmmmm.......coffee..........

Also...there is an original dining car coffee carafe from the Santa Fe Super Chief on Ebay.....its calling my name.......


----------



## AlanB (Apr 17, 2008)

I once had a sleeper attendant on I think a Silver Service train, might have been the Crescent, I know I was going south in any event. He'd carry on his own supply of cinimon and sprinkle a little bit into each pot of coffee he'd brew. This was of course on a Viewliner back before they started replacing the old metal coffee pots with the new fangled machines that tend to break down left and right, and produce a very oily coffee.

That was some of the best coffee I've ever had on Amtrak. Mind you I liked the coffee brewed in those pots in the first place, but with that extra special touch from the attendant, it was really good!


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Aloha

With all this talk about coffee, I will let you in on how I won the Maxwell House restaurant award. I added a teaspoon of salt to the coffee grounds used to make 100 gallons at a time. Don't remember how many pounds of coffee needed for a 100 gallon pot. One day a week I would brew a 1000 gallons a day, about 7 hours worth in Disneyland, CA.


----------



## jackal (Apr 17, 2008)

DD's brewed coffee may beat out Starbucks' brewed coffee (although the new roast is much better, IMHO), but comparing Starbucks' espresso with DD's brewed coffee is like comparing apples and oranges. They're two different things.

I'll admit I like my espresso doctored up (usually in the form of a mocha), so a coffee to me is more like a coffee-flavored hot chocolate. I can't do doppios (what the Italians drink--two shots of pure espresso!) or even Americanos (two shots of espresso mixed with hot water, to create a similar strength as brewed coffee--get it, named after American-style coffee!--although the darker espresso roast gives it a different flavor). The worst is what's known up here as a sludge cup--two shots of espresso mixed with brewed coffee. Now that's a lot of caffeine!

But all other things being equal, Starbucks really isn't all that great. It's just the fancy coffee drinks that they're known for. They're predictably mediocre but offer a lot of sugar--kind of like McDonald's. Actually, most of the time, I go for their blended drinks (a Java Chip Frappuccino is my drink of choice). But from a pure coffee standpoint, you can usually do better--DD's (and maybe even McD's) for cups of brewed coffee and local roasters and coffee shops (or Caribou Coffee--I hear good things about them) for whole beans or espresso drinks.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 17, 2008)

Personally, I prefer their brewed coffee over everyones but Coffee Beanery.


----------



## SweetSue (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the coffee advice. Yes we have Tim Horton's in Ohio and we used to have Dunkin Donuts but it's hard to

find any around here now although you can buy DD coffee in the grocery store to make at home. I'm not fond of Starbucks. So, you've all eased my mind that I can get good coffee in the dining car. I'll let you know what I think of the dining cars coffee when I post my travel log when I get back from our trip. We leave 4 weeks from today, and I'm so excited I can hardly wait!! I feel like a child again, anticipating it. Sure glad I found this forum. You have all helped so much.

SS


----------



## Chris J. (Apr 17, 2008)

Guest said:


> _" probably use too little coffee grounds (resulting in overextraction and a bitter taste), and .."_
> For pete's sake, Amtrak ain't Starbucks.


I think they serve Starbucks coffee on the Downeaster.


----------



## PerRock (Apr 17, 2008)

Chris J. said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > _" probably use too little coffee grounds (resulting in overextraction and a bitter taste), and .."_
> ...


Yes they do

http://www.amtrakdowneaster.com/documents/...CarMenu2006.pdf

peter


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 17, 2008)

PerRock said:


> Chris J. said:
> 
> 
> > Guest said:
> ...


Starbucks???? :blink: don't seem to remember saying anything about coffee.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Apr 18, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Stick a 2-liter in your carry on and take the free ice they'll give you in the cafe to keep from buying the over-priced Pepsi products or just if you hate Pepsi products like I do.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Apr 18, 2008)

gswager said:


> Windex is good for within your reach when cleaning window. You can't do it on second level of Superliner. The temperature in the train are varies between cars. Some cars are freezing, some are hot (mostly sightseer lounge), and some are perfect, so you'll need a sweater.


Exactly how does the Heat/AC work on Amtrak? I've been told its on or off, that there is no temperature setting. I've also been told that to switch from heat to cool, they have to flip a switch on the side of the car when they do a station stop. I know I've noticed crews manually turning it on/off at the end of the cars every-so-often to keep it from getting from one extreme to the other.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 18, 2008)

Crescent ATN & TCL said:


> Exactly how does the Heat/AC work on Amtrak? I've been told its on or off, that there is no temperature setting. I've also been told that to switch from heat to cool, they have to flip a switch on the side of the car when they do a station stop. I know I've noticed crews manually turning it on/off at the end of the cars every-so-often to keep it from getting from one extreme to the other.


I'm far from an expert on this, but here's my understanding of things. First, Viewliners don't fall into the same catagory as the rest of the fleet. For that matter neither does Acela, but that's probably outside the scope of your question.

Now, regarding the heat, in a sleeper the rider does have some control over the level of heat within their room by turning the knob within the room. But that's more like a fine adjustment control, that anything major. In other words if you're just a bit too cold or too hot, turning that knob may help you to arrive at the ideal temp. But if it's super hot in your room, that knob is unlikely to get things back down to a comfortable level.

That knob is useless when the AC is running, it only controls heat.

Now, I haven't heard the story about needing to go outside to switch from AC to heat, but I suppose on the older cars that may be required. I'm pretty sure that on the AMF's, and the Superliner II's that's not necessary. The big problem with temps is that the cars don't have a temperature thermostat. Instead, much like you see in a Superliner sleeper room, it's just a dial. So the attendant has to guess if he's set the temperature to 55, 72, or 95. Then add to that complication the fact that temps change during the day both as the sun rises and sets, but as the train moves through different climets. Pile on top of that, at least in a Superliner, that heat rises and that everyone has a different "comfortable" temperature, and it gets to be near impossible to keep everyone happy.

Then of course you can throw into the mix that much of this equipment is over 30 years old and doesn't always work as intended.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 19, 2008)

How dificult would it be to replace the equipment that regulates their operation?


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Apr 19, 2008)

Thermostat placement can be a tricky thing, if you're suggesting Amtrak should upgrade to a thermostat in each car.

Some examples of things that don't work well that I've seen actually in place in the real world:

I've slept in a house that has multiple heating zones. The upstairs of the house is one zone, and I think there are two zones in the downstairs. Anyway, the upstairs has two bedrooms and a bathroom, and the hallway is kind of a small square that has a door on each of three sides leading to the three rooms, and stairs on the other side. The radiators for the upstairs zone are located in the bedrooms and bathroom, and the thermostat is in the hallway. The net result is that if you close all three doors (or possibly even just both bedroom doors), the thermostat tries to maintain a constant temperature in the hallway, and when it wants to raise the temperature of the hallway, it has to make the bedrooms uncomfortably hot in order to get enough heat to leak through the doors into the hallway.

I've also seen a server room that had a 3 ton air conditioner mounted in the ceiling, and a one ton spot cooler. IIRC, there was originally one rack of servers between the spot cooler and the thermostat that controls the ceiling unit. I noticed that this rack in between things had a fairly constant temperature relative to the far end of the room away from the spot cooler, and developed the hypothesis that the spot cooler was cooling the thermostat well, convincing the ceiling unit to shut off, but then the spot cooler was failing to have enough capacity to cool the far end of the room. Eventually we moved the spot cooler away from the thermostat, and the room temperature did become more stable.

It sounds like if you're proposing to just replace the control system in a sleeper car, the thermostat needs to have a single on/off output for the entire car. So where do you put the thermostat? If you put it next to a door to the outside world, chances are that a sleeper passenger staying in their room during a station stop is going to notice a temperature flucuation during the station stop that is far greater than they'll see with the current system, as the air conditioner adjusts the amount of cooling it's providing to the rooms as a side effect of trying to keep the hallway at a constant temperature.

And if you put the thermostat in a room (maybe the sleeping car attendant's room), whether that room's door is open or closed and thus is exposed to air from the hallway is likely to make a significant difference. Sleeping car passengers probably don't want to have to adjust the number of blankets they have keeping themselves warm every time the sleeping car attendant leaves his or her room in the middle of the night.

So short of dividing the sleeper car into a separate zone for each room plus a hallway zone (maybe both an upstairs hallway zone and a downstairs hallway zone on the Superliners), I don't think a thermostat would help anything.

On the Viewliners where each room has its own heating knob, I'm not sure thermostats would be a bad thing for heating.

But then the other question is how rugged the thermostats are. I think traditional thermostats have mercury switches in them, and maybe newer basic thermostats use something else. But I think with that kind of thermostat, the vibration of the train will likely cause problems, especially if you're using it to cycle an air conditioning compressor on and off, but even if you had the themostat controlling a mechanical relay that controls power to the heating coils. And in a typical residential setting, I get the impression that the fancy digital stuff is not quite as robust, even though it might be less bothered by the vibration of the train. If you want something that's not going to break if you think Amtrak is going to have trouble fixing it when it does, I'm not aware of any existing thermostat technology that I'd think would be a good idea.

One other thing I wonder about is whether there are ever problems with the side of a car closer to the sun being significantly warmer than the other side of the car.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 19, 2008)

Place temperature sensors of the kind used in automobiles in each of roomettes and bedrooms. Have them feed information to a computerized thermostat that will regulate the temperature of the entire car based on a simple but intelligent algorithm.


----------



## RobertF (Apr 19, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> Ham Radio said:
> 
> 
> > It's all personal preference, but I carry a lightweight portable radio that covers AM/FM/shortwave bands, a small active receiving loop antenna with a suction cup for the roomette window and a set of headphones. It's nice to tune around local stations and at night pick up the world bands. Bungee cords are nice for securement of all types of gear.
> ...


I've had my scanner on all my trips now (maybe 10 or so now), all in sleepers and no headphones. Never got a complaint.

Scanners are a real nice to have.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for that data point about a scanner with no headphones in a sleeper.

Thinking about the thermostats some more, I bet if you put a temperature sensor in every room in a sleeper, take the average of all of those temperature sensors, and compare that to the preset target temperature to cycle the heat or air conditioning on and off, you'd have something that would work fairly well. You probably could even get away with only putting a sensor in every third room on each side of the train without losing much accuracy. The only question would be whether the computer cycling the HVAC on and off was as reliable as the controls Amtrak is currently using. On the other hand, maybe that computer can have a single connector that attaches it to all the temperature sensors and the heating/cooling equipment, and each train could carry one spare.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 19, 2008)

I'd imagine an advanced wristwatch would probably have the computing power to control such a system.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, an advanced wristwatch would certainly have enough computing power. If I were designing a system from scratch that would do this, I'd probably use a PIC microcontroller made by a company called Microchip. Their $3 parts would be ridiculous overkill in processing power for this application. An Intel 4004 would probably be ridiculous overkill in processing power, but those are actually quite expensive chips these days.

The expense is in making it robust, making sure that when there's a power glitch on the train the computer ends up continuing to run when the glitch is over, making sure that there's enough filtering that power glitches won't cause a premature death for this system, etc. (I've heard of a $400 digital residential thermostat dying in a lightning storm, which makes me think the old fashioned thermostats may be superior in practice in most applications.) The temperature probes probably also need miniature computers to keep the wiring as simple as possible, and then you need to spend maybe at least another $10 (or quite possibly $50-$100 if you want it to actually have a chance of lasting the life of the car) for the display showing the set temperature, the average temperature in the car, and providing buttons that can be used to adjust the temperature and perhaps cycle through all the individual temperature probe readouts to assist in debugging the system if a probe isn't working right. Also, $3 per car for the processor chip times the number of cars in Amtrak's fleet is probably noise compared to what it's going to cost to pay people to design the printed circuit boards and write the software, if there doesn't happen to already be a working non-railroad version of this that's going to be robust enough. But if you need to install a temperature probe in 6 rooms per car, that's probably going to work out to at least $200 per room for the parts plus labor (maybe that includes the wiring to carry the signals back to the central point in the train if you're lucky). I could easily imagine such a system might end up costing $2k-$5k per car if Amtrak was going to amortize the design costs over installing this on the whole fleet.

And how much would it cost to provide all the sleeping car attendants with a few hours of training about how to operate the existing system, if Amtrak could work out some better guidelines for doing that?


----------



## edding (Apr 27, 2008)

rnizlek said:


> I always carry a power strip with me. In part because I usually end up having way more things to plug in than outlets to do so (i.e. more than 1), and also because occasionally in coach I'll be in a car without outlets at every seat, or that I'll have a seatmate who wants to use the outlet. I've used it on a handful of times and every time other passengers were incredibly thankful I had it. (To give credit where its due, I think I got the idea from this forum)


This is a great idea and I will do that on my upcoming CS trip. However, is/are the outlets in the sleeper rooms for two or three prong plugs? Most power strips have three prong plugs. Thanks,

Ed


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 27, 2008)

edding said:


> This is a great idea and I will do that on my upcoming CS trip. However, is/are the outlets in the sleeper rooms for two or three prong plugs? Most power strips have three prong plugs. Thanks,
> Ed


Ed - yes - the sleeper outlets will take the three prongs. Also, consider a power strip with the built in surge protector. Amtrak current can be flakey!


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 27, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> edding said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great idea and I will do that on my upcoming CS trip. However, is/are the outlets in the sleeper rooms for two or three prong plugs? Most power strips have three prong plugs. Thanks,
> ...


On another thread, some one mentioned a cloth like wallet that goes around your neck. Can someone elaborate?


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 27, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > edding said:
> ...


Something like *THIS*.


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 27, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


Thanx!


----------



## RailFanLNK (May 1, 2008)

Remember, bringing items is important, but I have found if I packed everything that I have read on rail forums, I would be looking like some guy that was going to go out in "bush" in Viet Nam for a 6 week recon mission. The last trip I took to Chicago I packed WAY TOO MUCH!! I felt like Donkey Deer! :lol: I'm sure Chicagoans were pointing and laughing going, "I bet he's on all them Amtrak websites and being told to pack this and pack that". Use common sense on some of the stuff. Being new to rail, you may not know what you may or may not need. I went through my Amtrak bag and tossed out a bunch of stuff on this last trip after I got home. I have taken 8 or 9 trips now and its like, "I have yet to use this once and I'm still lugging it around". I mean...how many books on Train Riding do you need when you are doing it on a regular basis! :blink:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 2, 2008)

I personally think the duct-tape is silly. I think the clanking of big masses and the chattering of things is part of the experience. I'd no sooner give that up than the horn.


----------



## PRR 60 (May 2, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I personally think the duct-tape is silly. I think the clanking of big masses and the chattering of things is part of the experience. I'd no sooner give that up than the horn.


A couple of years ago my wife and I were on the Zephyr and the air register in the ceiling of the bedroom was blowing a hurricane of ice cold air. It could not be stopped. Some duct tape and a file folder made the room livable.
The inverter of duct tape should get the Nobel Prize.


----------



## AlanB (May 2, 2008)

On our trip last summer Bill; I ended up using my duct tape to help out the very nice sleeping car attendant in the 532 car where Kevin, Michael, Mike, and Lynn were. Apparently the garbage can was missing from within the area under the coffee pot. Yet people kept throwing creamers, trash, and stuff through the flap. I just happened to hear her complaining about it, and volunteered my duct tape to help her close off the flap, such that people couldn't throw stuff in there anymore.

The big problem was that the creamers and coffee would leak out onto the floor and make it slippery, not to mention a mess.

She was most appreciative of my efforts, to the point where she let my mom and I use one of the empty bedrooms on our last day of riding west to escape the heat in our sleeper the 531 car, where the AC wasn't working properly.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 3, 2008)

PRR 60 said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think the duct-tape is silly. I think the clanking of big masses and the chattering of things is part of the experience. I'd no sooner give that up than the horn.
> ...


I wish it could blow such cold air for me  *eskimo*

Point taken, though.


----------



## iowa train fan (Jun 13, 2008)

Help please, what brand/type scanner to buy? What features do I need? I know nothing about scanners but would like to buy one for my upcoming trip on Amtrak. Does anyone have any information or a model # that I should look at. Do not want to spend more than 150-200 dollars. I would like to also be able to listen to train communications when watching or viewing passing trains. Sorry for not much knowledge, as you can see I need allot of help. I have read different sites that tell you what to look for but I respect all the information you guys give on here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 13, 2008)

Most Scanners will do. The cheapest new scanner on ebay will probably work fine for your purposes. It did for mine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

_"I personally think the duct-tape is silly"_

.... you might not if you're on the potty in a Viewliner and the door keeps sliding open due to a defective lock.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 17, 2008)

If I had a defective lock, I'd just tack that up as yet another reason to make the short walk to the lounge car


----------



## MStrain (Jun 18, 2008)

Our trains are held together by duct tape, file folders, putty, and determination. 

Being young, I agree with GML...its all part of the experience (tongue in cheek and a nod towards Clark W Griswold). But I can certainly understand the point of view that it can also ruin the experience. Anyhow...

something I take along with me: a paper towel square that has been wadded up in a cigar shape and then covered with duct tape.....you can wedge this anywhere it need go and can be removed when you are done in the room. Tape shouldn't be left stuck on the equipment after all. I have made a few of these "widgets" in various sizes so they can fit almost anywhere and have never had one wobble out of place. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 21, 2008)

For my last trip I picked up a Belkin mini surge protector/USB charger. It has 3 outlets and 2 USB plugs. I found it to be very handy, as we could both recharge our MP3 players while charging the cellphone. It would be even more useful if you had a laptop.


----------



## Bierboy (Oct 27, 2008)

RobertF said:


> I've had my scanner on all my trips now (maybe 10 or so now), all in sleepers and no headphones. Never got a complaint. Scanners are a real nice to have.


I had a scanner in our bedroom on the SWC in June 07 and did get a complaint. And I didn't have it especially loud, either. So YMMV.


----------



## Bierboy (Oct 27, 2008)

iowa train fan said:


> Help please, what brand/type scanner to buy? What features do I need? I know nothing about scanners but would like to buy one for my upcoming trip on Amtrak. Does anyone have any information or a model # that I should look at. Do not want to spend more than 150-200 dollars. I would like to also be able to listen to train communications when watching or viewing passing trains. Sorry for not much knowledge, as you can see I need allot of help. I have read different sites that tell you what to look for but I respect all the information you guys give on here. Thanks in advance.


I bought this one (from usascan.com) to use on our SWC trip in 2007. Worked great....


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 6, 2008)

Bierboy said:


> iowa train fan said:
> 
> 
> > Help please, what brand/type scanner to buy? What features do I need? I know nothing about scanners but would like to buy one for my upcoming trip on Amtrak. Does anyone have any information or a model # that I should look at. Do not want to spend more than 150-200 dollars. I would like to also be able to listen to train communications when watching or viewing passing trains. Sorry for not much knowledge, as you can see I need allot of help. I have read different sites that tell you what to look for but I respect all the information you guys give on here. Thanks in advance.
> ...


Yup, I just used that on the CZ, CL, LSL and NEC. Worked great. Listened to some interesting conversations on it too. It's a good unit.


----------



## cpamtfan (Nov 9, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...



Same for me  .

cpamtfan-Peter


----------



## Bierboy (Nov 18, 2008)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Bierboy said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this one (from usascan.com) to use on our SWC trip in 2007. Worked great....
> ...


Did you use the rubber ducky antenna or a telescoping antenna? I had purchased a telescoping, but it's really awkward to use when the unit is clipped to your belt. The rubber ducky seemed to work OK for just being on the train.


----------



## RRrich (Jan 14, 2009)

For those who want a surge protector, Buy.com has a nice .power squib/surge protector for $10 - plug it into one of the FEW coach outlets and now you have 5 outlets. Its not small but should help and it can accommodate those fist size transformers-plugs that so many chargers have.

However I find that if I have something like this with me I get on coaches with lots of outlets


----------



## AAARGH! (Jan 14, 2009)

RRrich said:


> For those who want a surge protector, Buy.com has a nice .power squib/surge protector for $10 - plug it into one of the FEW coach outlets and now you have 5 outlets. Its not small but should help and it can accommodate those fist size transformers-plugs that so many chargers have.
> However I find that if I have something like this with me I get on coaches with lots of outlets


I had one of these on my last trip in a roomette. A life-saver. It allowed me to plug in 5 AC adapters at once! Just for the record:

1. GPS (recharging)

2. MP3 Player (recharging)

3. Cell Phone (recharging)

4. Noise machine (makes white noise tha helps keep out the hallway noise)

5. Electric razor (recharging)


----------



## mercedeslove (Jan 17, 2009)

RRrich said:


> For those who want a surge protector, Buy.com has a nice .power squib/surge protector for $10 - plug it into one of the FEW coach outlets and now you have 5 outlets. Its not small but should help and it can accommodate those fist size transformers-plugs that so many chargers have.
> However I find that if I have something like this with me I get on coaches with lots of outlets



I brought a strip on my trip last year. Came in handy. Left it there for others to use. No one stole many were glad to see it. The conductor thought "it was very sweet of me for doing that"

I knew it would help but a part of me was to lazy to take it out and put it away everytime I needed it.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 17, 2009)

This is the one I use, from Targus.






Its quite compact as you can see, only about 5" long, but the plugs are spaced so power supplies don't crowd each other.

$19 or less.

And no, I haven't discovered a perpetual energy supply.


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 17, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > I personally think the duct-tape is silly. I think the clanking of big masses and the chattering of things is part of the experience. I'd no sooner give that up than the horn.
> ...


Has anyone ever actually seen duck tape used on a live duck? :unsure: 

BTW, I know that I used the term "duck" instead of duct. That is not incorrect. Read the interesting history on duct tape at http://www.ideafinder.com/history/inventions/ducttape.htm.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 17, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > Green Maned Lion said:
> ...


or just watch The Red Green Show...


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 17, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Has anyone ever actually seen duck tape used on a live duck? :unsure:
> BTW, I know that I used the term "duck" instead of duct. That is not incorrect. Read the interesting history on duct tape at http://www.ideafinder.com/history/inventions/ducttape.htm.


Found one! He must have said "AFLAK" one too many times! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 17, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


I never heard of the Red Green Show until I looked up one of their videos on YouTube. FUNNY! *Here's the link to YouTube Videos*!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 17, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever actually seen duck tape used on a live duck? :unsure:
> ...


Ha! I've got the t-shirt!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 17, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> I never heard of the Red Green Show until I looked up one of their videos on YouTube. FUNNY! *Here's the link to YouTube Videos*!


Man, you don't know what you've been missing. I have the movie, not that great but good if you're a fanatic. Too bad the show is out of production now.


----------



## whistler (Jul 13, 2009)

To add my two bits.

1 - A couple of large garbage bags. Fold them up and keep them in your suitcase in case you need to walk in the rain.

2 - Atomic alarm clock, fairly cheap $10 or less for the cheapest.

3 - Clothes pin with a plastic hanger hook. Bought at a local grcery store.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 13, 2009)

Like this Atomic Alarm Clock? I prefer a non-battery wind-up.


----------



## whistler (Jul 13, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Like this Atomic Alarm Clock? I prefer a non-battery wind-up.



I have one, well two, that I got as a pair for under $20 from a offer about 1+ year ago on woot.com . Dang thing keeps excellent time, even out of direct line of sight to the sky(read room in basement), and the single batteries life is excellent, about 8+ months now.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 13, 2009)

whistler said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Like this Atomic Alarm Clock? I prefer a non-battery wind-up.
> ...


Hah, I just discovered woot.com a couple of days ago.

I don't think it needs to see the sky, it checks time by radio. My home alarm clock does anyway.


----------



## whistler (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.yugster.com/ - Only for 7/22/09

Don't know how good it is but I bought some to take with on my next trip.

Handy Mend It 2-Pack - Fast, Furious Permanent Fabric Repair!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 3, 2010)

how about a eletric blanket or throw in the winter. they don't use much power maybe 160 watts max depending on model.


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw this on tv-thought it might be a good idea to take along!Perfect for those who like softer sheets.


----------



## rrdude (Jan 5, 2010)

sunchaser said:


> I saw this on tv-thought it might be a good idea to take along!Perfect for those who like softer sheets.


But does it cause a conflict if you also use a Slanket?


----------



## sunchaser (Jan 5, 2010)

rrdude said:


> sunchaser said:
> 
> 
> > I saw this on tv-thought it might be a good idea to take along!Perfect for those who like softer sheets.
> ...


Ha! Reminds me of the "snuggie" that has been advertised so much lately! :lol:

I would much prefer a flannel sheets-even in summer they are soft & not too hot. 

I think it would solve the hot/cold issues sometimes experienced on the train.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 3, 2010)

I found blanket within pillow to be quite handy on coach, on a long distance train.


----------



## ScottC4746 (Jan 25, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> I read somewhere to take with you things like Windex,flash light,String/cord, pillows and other things for different reasons. Is this true? It seems I'd have to check my luggage to carry all that on board! <_<


Lets see:

Windex for cleaning inside the windows or for soaking a sore elbow (Watch My Big Fat Greek Wedding and you will get the elbow bit)

Flashlight to help you find the tiny little light switch at night.

String/cord for tying back the curtains if the velcro wont stick

pillows Amtrak pillows are fine but if you want more fluff bring your own.

I would add:

Duct tape for making sure the curtains on the door remain closed

Toilet paper since Amtrak issue TP is slick as the Sears catalogue


----------



## Traingeek (May 1, 2011)

How do you find the frequencies for a route? Amtrak time tables don't have them and I wouldn't dare do it on a NEC train (take way too short of a trip for it to be worth it). I can't seem to find an online resource for them (unless I am looking at the wrong places). Thinking about taking one with me on the fla trip.


----------



## AlanB (May 1, 2011)

If by "frequencies" you mean the scanner frequencies for Amtrak, you need to head over to OTOL and this page for them.


----------



## bobnabq (Aug 4, 2011)

I got this in an email this morning, and thought it might make a good product to take along on train trips. 

I'm in no way connected to the company and get nothing from them. 

(I used to work hospice and home health)

*No Rinse Bathing Wipes*


----------



## Lazy Z (Aug 23, 2011)

I read this tip somewhere, for general hotel travel. I think we might try it for the train:

Get one of those hang up pocket things (that are supposed to hold shoes and or accessories). Hang it up in your room/cabin and use it to hold anything. I am thinking cell phone, hairbrush, keys, hairdryer, book, gum, etc.

I found a short one at the dollar store and am looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Brandon V (Sep 23, 2011)

a...coke..fix..... right... clearly meant the pop here i hope   ^_^



the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


----------



## jb64 (Oct 13, 2011)

rrdude requested I post it here, so here it is:

If traveling in coach, pack a small jar of vicks or other mentholatum rub and apply a dab under your nose if your coach neighbors do not practice the same hygiene habits that you are accustomed to. Also works for those who bring onboard their own malodorous foods.


----------



## Michigan Mom (Mar 2, 2012)

GLAD WE BROUGHT:

-Small containers for toiletries

-personal electronic devices for entertainment

-cash in small bills

-sanitizing wipes

-Ziplock bags (for toiletries) and plastic grocery store bags (for collecting trash and laundry)

-healthy snack items like fruit

WE WILL BRING LESS OF NEXT TIME:

-Clothes! Underwear/socks are the only thing needs changing. Pants and shirts can be worn 2 days in a row.

-books. Never looked at one.


----------



## Rover (Jun 17, 2018)

RE: For Colorado travel and touring

I picked up a Colorado Road and Recreation Atlas at Half-Price Books today.

I really like it. It's 144 pages with color detailed landscape maps.

The Amtrak route IS marked!!

It's made by Benchmark Maps of Medford, Ore.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 18, 2018)

I always have a bag on hand, with everything I'm going to need during the trip - toiletries, pajamas, etc. And I always bring plenty of snacks, since the snack selection onboard can be kind of limited. Binoculars good for enjoying the scenery, and a blanket or two are near necessities if it gets cold at night and I don't want to bother the SCA for one.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 12, 2018)

On my last Amtrak trip(Capitol Limited from Chicago to Pittsburgh and back), I'm really glad I brought an inflatable pillow(that you blow up on your own) on that trip. It made it a lot easier to sleep for myself, since I don't sleep easily on Amtrak trains in coach per my experiences over the years. I still hadn't tried a sleeper(which I'll save potentially doing for those much longer Amtrak trips), but maybe I will one of these days.


----------



## Rail_Gurlz (Oct 25, 2018)

We brought a power strip after seeing it mentioned here. It’s been very handy.

Also brought windex wipes though our windows were pretty clean.


----------



## JRR (Oct 27, 2018)

Rail_Gurlz said:


> We brought a power strip after seeing it mentioned here. It’s been very handy.
> 
> Also brought windex wipes though our windows were pretty clean.


We also carry an extension cord which allows us to “snake” the cord around the roomette so that the power strip lies between the table and window of the roomette. The gaffer tape helps keep it all in place.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 27, 2018)

I just noticed, I'm the original poster here. It's been ten years now that I've been associated with this group!!! Do ya think that's Good or Bad???




I must say that I really enjoy it!!!


----------



## Chatter163 (Jan 10, 2019)

12 1/2 years a member for me. [emoji324][emoji322][emoji898]


----------



## Matthew H Fish (Jun 9, 2019)

I can't believe that nobody mentioned to bring some drugs with you!

Okay, calm down if you misinterpreted that 

I always bring a little kit with some ibuprofen, dextromethorphan, and loporamide. (Advil, Robitussin and Immodium AD as the brand names). I don't want to get a bad headache, a coughing fit, or diarrhea on a long train trip. 

Without getting into too many details, Loporamide/Immodium also makes it easier to hold defecation in, even if you don't have diarrhea. When I would rather not use the train bathrooms, I can take some and uh, it makes it easier to wait for my next real bathroom.


----------



## Asher (Jun 10, 2019)

Too much infomation for me.


----------



## GreenRose (Jun 10, 2019)

D.P. Roberts said:


> I've compiled this list from various threads on this board:
> 
> 1. A small flashlight – for use at night or to see stuff dropped under seats
> 
> ...


This list hasn't gotten any less actual, worth a repost


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 12, 2019)

Rail_Gurlz said:


> We brought a power strip after seeing it mentioned here. It’s been very handy.
> 
> Also brought windex wipes though our windows were pretty clean.



Funny you mention windex wipes. Though honestly for me, it's too often the outside of windows on long distance Amtrak trains that were dirtier than I was hoping(sometimes making it a little tougher to pull off doing a photo of some scenery I'm passing by), vs. the inside of windows being an issue.



D.P. Roberts said:


> I've compiled this list from various threads on this board:
> 
> 1. A small flashlight – for use at night or to see stuff dropped under seats
> 
> ...



Looking back at this post from years ago, I always do a google search for those old 2000s/early 2010s Amtrak route guides for each of their long distance trains they used to publish, before those were discontinued during the(I suspect) Joe Boardman era, as likely a weird cost cutting measure.  Found one for Empire Builder just before my trip a week ago, and I was so glad I found that so I could read info about those towns and cities the EB was passing through. Even info for places, the EB doesn't stop at and just passes through.

Never thought about bringing something like a safety pin on trips, but now I think I may try that in the future, in case I'm trying to close a curtain and can't do so all the way. That's a good idea to bring along, for future Amtrak trips.


----------



## TrackWalker (Mar 8, 2021)

RRrich said:


> *Duct Tape!*



I've switched from using duct tape to using gaffer tape (1 1/2" width). Works just as well and doesn't leave a sticky residue when removing. I just roll some up on a pencil and I'm good to go.


----------



## MARC Rider (Mar 8, 2021)

I've never had the need for duct tape. I always take a flashlight (well, a headlamp) when I travel, anyway, and not just for the train. My meds are always in the carry-on. I also take a pocket knife (Swiss Army), which I usually use to slice cheese, though I guess it has other uses as well, but I've never needed them so far. Fortunately, unlike the airlines, they let you carry a pocketknife on board. Also, my cell phone recharger and an external cell phone battery, which I try to always keep charged up. If I remember, I bring along a scanner, though I haven't used one in a while, and when I last checked it out, it doesn't seem to be working, even after I put in fresh batteries. I think there's corrosion on the battery terminals. I really need to take the batteries out between trips.


----------



## flitcraft (Mar 8, 2021)

Yup, batteries do fail, and when they do they can mess up the thing they were meant to power. During a spate of pandemica-decluttering a few months back, we came across several battery-powered items that had corroded batteries in them. Live and learn...


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 8, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I've never had the need for duct tape.


How do you stop excessive squeaks and rattles? How do you close off a broken ceiling vent or keep the door open when the temperature is uncomfortable? How do you cover up the speaker when the volume control is stuck on max? How do you keep electronics plugged into a loose socket or keep the lights on/off when the button is intermittent? It's true that I used to laugh at the idea of bringing (gaffers/painters) tape but now it's part of my routine travel kit.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Mar 8, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> How do you stop excessive squeaks and rattles? How do you close off a broken ceiling vent or keep the door open when the temperature is uncomfortable? How do you cover up the speaker when the volume control is stuck on max? How do you keep electronics plugged into a loose socket or keep the lights on/off when the button is intermittent? It's true that I used to laugh at the idea of bringing (gaffers/painters) tape but now it's part of my routine travel kit.



It is a sad state of affairs when these things are critical for enjoying a long distance train journey. For goodness sake, rookies don't know this and how many first time riders are permently lost because of poor experiences. Amtrak has to get its act together! Rant over.


----------



## Cal (Mar 8, 2021)

I've taken many Amtrak trips, and some of these are very creative! I think for our next trip (also first on in a bedroom), I'll be checking back here! 

I have a scanner, but I haven't use it in quite a while, so knowing how to use it may be a problem


----------



## MARC Rider (Mar 8, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> How do you stop excessive squeaks and rattles? How do you close off a broken ceiling vent or keep the door open when the temperature is uncomfortable? How do you cover up the speaker when the volume control is stuck on max? How do you keep electronics plugged into a loose socket or keep the lights on/off when the button is intermittent? It's true that I used to laugh at the idea of bringing (gaffers/painters) tape but now it's part of my routine travel kit.


I guess I've just never had any of these problems on my rides.


----------



## Cal (Mar 8, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I guess I've just never had any of these problems on my rides.


Me neither.


----------



## Railspike (Mar 9, 2021)

Speaking of dirty exterior windows, I recall boarding in Chicago on the SWC a few years back and noticing how dirty the exterior window was in our bedroom. I wondered if the cars had been through the washer when serviced. I later called Amtrak and talked to a customer service rep whereby I explained the situation about the filthy windows upon departing. She assured me that it is standard procedure that as soon as the train is taken for servicing that washing the cars is the first thing they do. So it appears that the just-washed cars sit in the servicing yard for hours unprotected while being serviced. Does it make too much sense that washing would be the last thing done before returning the consist to the station for boarding and not the first? Go figure.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 9, 2021)

MARC Rider said:


> I guess I've just never had any of these problems on my rides.


Do you ride in Superliner sleepers? I've had so many examples of busted controls and broken fixtures I've lost count and simply assume every ride will have at least one major problem. Even if the SCA is receptive to customer complaints it's rare that they can fix the problem either. Consider the CZ for example. I can't recall a single trip where some part of the plumbing system never seized up somewhere in the mountains. When that happens the "fresh air" vent becomes a "sewage fumes" vent and a fat roll of tape becomes a lifesaver.


----------



## Cal (Mar 9, 2021)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Do you ride in Superliner sleepers? I've had so many examples of busted controls and broken fixtures I've lost count and simply assume every ride will have at least one major problem. Even if the SCA is receptive to customer complaints it's rare that they can fix the problem either. Consider the CZ for example. I can't recall a single trip where some part of the plumbing system never seized up somewhere in the mountains. When that happens the "fresh air" vent becomes a "sewage fumes" vent and a fat roll of tape becomes a lifesaver.


I've ridden in superliner sleepers, never have had anything that bad...


----------



## caravanman (Mar 12, 2021)

Folk mentioned corrosion on equipment from leaking batteries. It should be possible to renovate minor rust/corrosion by rubbing the equipment terminals with some abrasive item, such as a nail file or emery board, or scratching with a small screwdriver. I have also used tiny balls of tin foil to stiffen and improve battery connections.
One of the benefits of low level rooms on the superliners, is that one can clean outsides of the windows from the station platforms.


----------



## TrackWalker (Apr 22, 2021)

TrackWalker said:


> I've switched from using duct tape to using gaffer tape (1 1/2" width). Works just as well and doesn't leave a sticky residue when removing. I just roll some up on a pencil and I'm good to go.






Gaffer tape. It stops the whistle. Never leave home without it.


----------



## Asher (Apr 22, 2021)

TrackWalker said:


> View attachment 21898
> 
> Gaffer tape. It stops the whistle. Never leave home without it.


Is that the same as Gorilla tape, it’s a high grade duct tape. Thick


----------



## joelkfla (Apr 22, 2021)

anumberone said:


> Is that the same as Gorilla tape, it’s a high grade duct tape. Thick


It's a cloth tape that can be torn by hand and has an adhesive that doesn't damage a surface or leave a sticky mess behind.








Gaffer tape - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alice (Apr 23, 2021)

anumberone said:


> Is that the same as Gorilla tape, it’s a high grade duct tape. Thick


No, Gorilla tape has glue that lasts even better than duct tape. Not easy to remove, need strong chemicals to remove residue.


----------



## JeanA (Apr 23, 2021)

Ham Radio said:


> It's all personal preference, but I carry a lightweight portable radio that covers AM/FM/shortwave bands, a small active receiving loop antenna with a suction cup for the roomette window and a set of headphones. It's nice to tune around local stations and at night pick up the world bands. Bungee cords are nice for securement of all types of gear.


Care to share your radio brand/model? I'm looking for a small one, too...


----------



## caravanman (Apr 23, 2021)

The Radio Ham post was from 13 years ago, but I expect others may have suggestions. I took a small sony radio with shortwave on my 1983 travels to India, but that model is no longer made.
Do beware of cheap multiband radios, you get what you pay for...


----------



## JeanA (Apr 23, 2021)

caravanman said:


> The Radio Ham post was from 13 years ago, but I expect others may have suggestions. I took a small sony radio with shortwave on my 1983 travels to India, but that model is no longer made.
> Do beware of cheap multiband radios, you get what you pay for...



I just realized that! I always click on 'What's new' above and rarely look at the date


----------



## Maglev (Aug 22, 2021)

My sister will be joining me for her first overnight train trip in many years, and I have composed a list of things for her to bring that she might not think of otherwise. I will be bringing a "tool kit" of gaffer's tape, cardboard for covering the vent if necessary, multi tool, shims, clothes pins, and power strip (with a 10' cord since we're in the Family Bedroom).

Things I'll suggest that she bring:

clothes for sleeping in case the room is either hot or cold, and also that she would feel comfortable wearing down the hall to the bathroom (including slippers)
any special snacks
shampoo and soap
pillow and blanket (depending on how picky she is and if she wants the extra baggage)
travel coffee mug
flashlight
eye mask and ear plugs (in case we get stuck in coach or on a bus)
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Maglev (Sep 12, 2021)

I sent the list above off to my sister. Apparently. Amtrak is finally updating the pillows and blankets, so those items may not be so important to bring. But I added to bring along small bills for tips (and a $20 for each of our sleeper attendants, whom I hope will be worthy...).


----------



## Skylark (Nov 8, 2021)

It seems to me Amtrak bathrooms had liquid soap vs the bar. Is that still the case? Would rather keep my liquid soap sealed up in my checked baggage if possible.


----------



## Cal (Nov 8, 2021)

Skylark said:


> It seems to me Amtrak bathrooms had liquid soap vs the bar. Is that still the case? Would rather keep my liquid soap sealed up in my checked baggage if possible.


Yep, all sinks I've experienced had liquid hand soap.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 9, 2021)

If you want to take photographs out the window (who doesn't?) wear or bring a black/dark top or jacket. Lighter colors reflect. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## daybeers (Nov 11, 2021)

Skylark said:


> It seems to me Amtrak bathrooms had liquid soap vs the bar. Is that still the case? Would rather keep my liquid soap sealed up in my checked baggage if possible.





Cal said:


> Yep, all sinks I've experienced had liquid hand soap.


It's actually liquid with a foaming dispenser. The shampoo and soap in the sleepers are bar soap, though I'd imagine in the VII sleepers with a communal bathroom it's the foaming soap.


----------



## Sauve850 (Nov 11, 2021)

BalmyZephyr said:


> If you want to take photographs out the window (who doesn't?) wear or bring a black/dark top or jacket. Lighter colors reflect. Makes a huge difference.


Also you can mitigate reflections by putting camera lens very close or flat against the window.


----------



## BalmyZephyr (Nov 12, 2021)

Sauve850 said:


> Also you can mitigate reflections by putting camera lens very close or flat against the window.



Yes, just don't touch the window or the vibrations will be a problem. I've seen people trying to steady their camera on some train part, but your body is the best damper, let arms/hands absorb the movement, and use a fast shutter speed. I use Manual focusing so the photograph doesn't end up as nice sharp window dirt and blurry landscape. Or, if I want part of the window in the picture, I can focus to get both. Those tend to convey the train experience better than pure landscapes. Hmm, I bet this opinion is in the wrong thread. Stopping now!


----------



## UhClem (Nov 13, 2021)

caravanman said:


> Folk mentioned corrosion on equipment from leaking batteries. It should be possible to renovate minor rust/corrosion by rubbing the equipment terminals with some abrasive item, such as a nail file or emery board, or scratching with a small screwdriver.



Alkaline battery leakage is -duh- alkaline, remove it with a weak acid like vinegar. Use a cotton swab/Q-Tip and you may be good to go.


----------



## KillerCroconaw (Feb 9, 2022)

My luggage consists of one 46L backpack (The Osprey Porter) and a drawstring bag. I prefer to travel carry-on only. I’m a minimalist and don’t really have much stuff to begin with. One of my favorite items that I take is my blanket. It packs down really small so it’s basically nothing. It takes up no room in my bag. I do recommend bringing your own drinks. Ice is free at the food car. Whenever I go to get ice, I always get a snack or something so I’m not just asking for ice. (Idk, I just find it more respectful.) Sometimes I’ll get a Dr. Pepper, though, because I’d rather save my own drinks sometimes. Turns out they only have it on the Texas Eagle, unfortunately.


----------



## Ramblin Robin (Feb 10, 2022)

I'm not sure if headphones are required in roomettes but I know sound does travel into the passageway & other roomettes through the gap at the bottom of the sliding door. That includes conversations and other sounds, so privacy and politeness also come into play.


----------



## Joe from PA (Feb 11, 2022)

Not many sounds can be heard above the clickety-clack and groaning metal, unless your sliding roomette door keeps sliding open and shut. It's part of the "experience".


----------



## denmarks (Feb 11, 2022)

PerRock said:


> I would add food to that list. and if you want cheap hot stuff get instant food (coffee, tea included) and a 1-cup hot water coil (get a good cup too).
> 
> peter



Has anyone used a hot water coil on a train. Would it cause problems?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 11, 2022)

KillerCroconaw said:


> I do recommend bringing your own drinks. Ice is free at the food car. Whenever I go to get ice, I always get a snack or something so I’m not just asking for ice. (Idk, I just find it more respectful.)


It seems like almost everyone buys something or brings an excuse about medicine or baby supplies for their "free" ice or hot water. I know whenever I've approached the lounge car attendant the body language seems to suggest it's only free _with purchase_.



Joe from PA said:


> Not many sounds can be heard above the clickety-clack and groaning metal, unless your sliding roomette door keeps sliding open and shut. It's part of the "experience".


Most of the time it's not too bad but I've had a few neighbors who were loud enough to be annoying. Sleeper walls seem to be thinner than people expect.



denmarks said:


> Has anyone used a hot water coil on a train. Would it cause problems?


Many people report using hot water devices including coils without issue. I think the consensus is that one or two at a time has little or no impact but if several people started heating liquids on the same circuit at the same time it might cause problems. I would also stick to NA-spec heating hardware for this.


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 11, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> It seems like almost everyone buys something or brings an excuse about medicine or baby supplies for their "free" ice or hot water. I know whenever I've approached the lounge car attendant the body language seems to suggest it's only free _with purchase_.


2021 Service Standards Manual:


----------



## Maglev (Feb 11, 2022)

Ramblin Robin said:


> I'm not sure if headphones are required in roomettes but I know sound does travel into the passageway & other roomettes through the gap at the bottom of the sliding door. That includes conversations and other sounds, so privacy and politeness also come into play.





Joe from PA said:


> Not many sounds can be heard above the clickety-clack and groaning metal, unless your sliding roomette door keeps sliding open and shut. It's part of the "experience".



My neighbors were playing loud Jordanian rap music at 2 am on my last trip. They were in Bedroom A, we were in Bedroom B, and the SCA was in Bedroom C. I didn't want to ruin their party, so I just put in ear plugs. Also, many years ago, I brought a CD player with speakers in my Bedroom on a train, although I realize now it is inconsiderate.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 11, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> 2021 Service Standards Manual:
> View attachment 27146


If it said Amtrak will provide back rubs on request would you believe that too? The people who determine what "sufficient supply" means are the same people giving a look of "and...?" when you ask for ice. I've been refused ice in sleepers so maybe we should file that quote where the shoes don't shine.


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 11, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> 2021 Service Standards Manual:
> View attachment 27146


Yeah, I've never had any problems getting ice. Of course, they do have the weasel words, "as long as there is a sufficient supply on board."


----------



## joelkfla (Feb 11, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> If it said Amtrak will provide back rubs on request would you believe that too?


If it said that, and I was refused one, I would call Customer Relations and request a credit.


----------



## GAT (Feb 12, 2022)

Devil's Advocate said:


> the body language seems to suggest it's only free _with purchase_.


Like tyhe TV commercial says, "No gas, no squeegie."


----------



## Northwestern (Feb 12, 2022)

JeanA said:


> Care to share your radio brand/model? I'm looking for a small one, too...



I'm also a ham radio operator (WA6ZFM). I like to take along a 2 meter hand-held transceiver and a repeater book. I also had fun, on a few long distance trains, taking a small AM radio for AM radio station DX'ing (seeing what very distant AM stations you can pull in).) I highly suggest using earphones in a sleeper. The walls are thin and you can bother your neighbor using the radio's loudspeaker. You would most likely need to put the radio right near the window to hear any stations.

With sleepers, I have found large bags or suitcases are difficult to manage going up those narrow stairs to your roomette or bedroom. I think it's best to take along mid-size or small bags .If you get on the train midway, sometime the downstairs luggage racks are full. Of course, you can check your baggage at the stations, but many stations, these days, don't check baggage. I think it's best to take a backpack up to my sleeper with fresh clothes only for those days on the train. A light jacket or sweater (sometime the air conditioner is going full blast and can get your room quite cold at night. Also, toiletries . A thermos bottle with fresh, cold water. I have found that the water in Amtrak's water bottles tends to taste like plastic, as probably the bottles have been sitting around a long time. Medication if desired or necessary. I like "Unisom" as an over-the-counter sleeping med although Unisom can make one a zombie the next day, due to its lasting effect. A camera (I don't like taking pictures with a cell phone). A book. Passport if you are crossing into Canada. Masks if required walking around the train.

Richard


----------



## Cal (Feb 12, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> If it said that, and I was refused one, I would call Customer Relations and request a credit.


Well the agent probably not even know that it's apart of the manual.


----------



## Widfara (Aug 7, 2022)

Things to take on the trip:

I have a very nice 15 foot braided extension cord with two outlets and two USB plugins. It's been enough, and also works in hotel rooms where for some reason all the outlets near the desk are filled up with their stuff.

Don't forget chargers and spare cords (they sometimes just stop working.). I get 10 foot cords. 

I do my own route guide and schedules for each trip. It enhances my joy of preparation for the trip.

A small soup thermos for hauling coffee back to my room.

Tums.

Acetaminophen. I can't use NSAIDS.

Flashlight.

Band Aids, and a small roll of that wonderful fuzzy tape they use at the lab. I tend to wound myself at the ends of my fingers, and have never been able to keep a band aid there. A bit of the fuzzy tape keeps the band aid ends from peeling loose.


----------

